

What would you do if you lead Microsoft on mobile in 2004? - Tivon

A couple of days ago, Steve Ballmer expressed his regrets of mobile strategy :“ We would have a stronger position in the phone market today, for example, if I could redo last ten years.  ” That is an interesting question. Now think about this: if you were leading the Microsoft on 2004, what would you do?<p>Here is my answer: (because the characters limit, I will continue in comments)
======
Tivon
Obviously we need a new mobile system, but DO NOT bundle it with a new PC
system. Win7 is an infrequent beloved edition, it would have a long product
life cycle. And the N-in-one notion does not have any market attractive
factors: If I am using a PC without touchable screen, so how could the Metro's
cool color squares help me?

Now figure out the true advantage of MS they accumulated in past decades. The
answer : the programs and games users rely on to live every day, and the
enormous user data, like documents, photos, videos.If you are an elder pc game
player, you would know that people always want to play their beloved old games
on new windows system. Thousands and thousands hard disks were only sold to
stuff with videos and audios.

So that is the point: the new mobile system must take advantage of the
programs and files which they already owned on their PC. The good news is: if
the mobile and PC system both are marked with widows brand, it would be much
easier to connect them together for MS.

First create a Resource share center, including PC, phone and pad, to provide
a convenient way to access and distribute user's photos ,films and so on. Any
devices once get the privilege of the share system could freely check the
resources in the system ,yet the very data file may locate in another device's
disk.

Try to visualize such scenes: when you must break from watching film on PC -
eg. WC - take the phone with you ,and go to the share center ,check the recent
play history, click it and continue the viewing experience. Or book : view
PDFs on the PC from a pad, and all the bookmarks and reading process are
automatically synchronized.And the browser, synchronize opening tabs of
different devices. The chrome has provided a solution based on cloud, but it
is not quick and robust enough. The solution mainly using LAN of family and
work space would be more efficient and economical.

Then it is the programs' turn.Look back to the unbelievable success of the ios
app store, the fact is more unbelievable : Why did MS not set up their own
software store in the past dacades? There were so many popular programs
running on windows, they could be sold with the windows system CD, or even
pre-installed in PC, just leaving users the choice option.

Now is the time to utilize MS's big influence on software market. Ask the
public to vote for matches like <the most useful software for you><What is
your most expected PC program on mobile>, find the top developers on windows
platform.For years most of these creative smart guys have not received
reasonable rewards - even nothing at all. Provide them with consistent system
environment and develop tools, they might find the old resouce codes in
corners of harddisk and reuse them.

The further strategy is: encourage PC and mobile work cooperatively.For
example, use phone as a controller when PC plays PPT.Let clever developers
find more ways, MS's work is to prepare robust communicating API. The idea of
surface - substitution for both PC and pad - is totally wrong. You should
peddle a PC, then a phone, pad in addition, and all run windows on them.

So what is your opinion?

